# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  Server Busy

## Froogle

Just wanted to make this thread to see how many people actually get the '*Server Busy*' message and how often you get it (like what percentage of your MMOwned browsing is server busy). Was asked to make this thread to see what kind of response it got. Thanks!

----------


## Derision

LOL.. Got server busy trying to post this response.

I'd say at least 40&#37;.

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

Percentage...I don't know, really. Maybe 30&#37;.
Wrong section though.
And it's not up to Matt, the host got DDoSed with a 3GB/second botnet...that's huge...

----------


## Froogle

Actually Matt asked me to post this thread in Suggestions, so it is in the right section.

----------


## SuperNinjaBob

I get it a lot&#37;...

----------


## oreomasta

50 minimum... tried to post a reply had to wait 10 minutes just to do it cuz i was getting it just now

----------


## ChrisC

30&#37; maybe. The site is also down 20% of the time I try to visit it. 0o

----------


## D3m0n1ca

I'd say about 60. It's quite annoying.

----------


## [Kronus]

Hmm 25% here. BTW Froogle whos private server banner did you use?

----------


## [Shon3m]

> Just wanted to make this thread to see how many people actually get the '*Server Busy*' message and how often you get it (like what percentage of your MMOwned browsing is server busy). Was asked to make this thread to see what kind of response it got. Thanks!


ya i keep getting server busy all the time an a db error as well.......

----------


## general_salsa

i get it bout 49.9&#37; of the time

----------


## Hellgawd

Very constant here, probably about 60&#37; of the time. :S

----------


## Troys

> Very constant here, probably about 60% of the time. :S


Same sometimes i get cannot connect thats why i come on at night i hardly ever get server to busy it gets pretty anoying

----------


## latruwski

i would say 30 - 70&#37; max... on verry busy moments sometimes over 70%... on moments of less activity 30% or less...

----------


## sorvad

about 20&#37;, depends on what time I am on...

----------


## FallingReign

I'd say every second thread I read I get the "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage" message. Just seems to be timing out.

Them I'm usually out for about a minute or two until I can view the tread again.

----------


## KuRIoS

5&#37; of the time its too busy, yay staff  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zoidberg

Its like... 10&#37; in the afternoon, but after eve its like 40%  :Frown:

----------


## aflacattack

can i say to much? is that a valid answer? ok i'd say about 15&#37; of the time

----------


## Matt

working on getting the mysql remotely hosted ASAP. I'm really trying my hardest to get the site up and running at optimum condition as if the site was down now.

----------


## Innit

Thanks Matt, just be happy the site is up, Matt could happily take it down right now and not have to deal with these problems.

Be thankful you have your 30&#37;/50%/60% or even 70%, because without Matt's persistance, you would have absolutely nothing, remember, this site or even you are not the target of these attacks, Matt is, so be happy Matt's doing this stuff for you.

----------


## Premium-mmo

30-60% about :P

----------


## latruwski

thanks matt  :Smile:  you are epic ownage :P

----------


## King Shaun

I would say about 110%.. /frown
Haha, only joking to be precise, about - 34 percent!  :Smile: 
I have stopped getting it as much as I used to, theres one thing!  :Smile:

----------


## EmiloZ

60-70% i get.

----------


## Dartex

i'd say about... 40%

----------


## Troys

No more for me i havnt got it the last 3 days =0

----------


## Le Froid

Around 40%, then about 40% is when site is not up at all. If I try being here ~ 1 hour I can only be here 15 mins or so.

----------


## uawili

40-70% It comes and goes.

----------


## Nilrac

Id say 10%... its always slow but i am usually all ways able to get on *Edit* Seems like SB and colors are not working... omg first non colored post

----------


## Illidan1

it depends what time of day, when every one is on about 86 % when no one like 0%..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Edge

30% here...

----------


## Phygar

I get server busy, the web page cannot be found, and database errors. Not too much anymore though.

----------


## Cryt

use to be about 30&#37;, but i havnt gotten any at all today, or yesterday.

----------


## Clain

About 40&#37;...Yesterday was horrible for me lol.

----------


## Matador

When I stopped opening 2+ tabs it's only 30&#37; now... Of course mainly it appears when making huge posts/threads

----------


## X-Root

Atleast server is busy is better than database errors all the time  :Wink:  
Keep that in mind.

----------


## Troh

hmm like 40%? sometimes less. it isn't that annoying, but if you have written something long, then its a pain!

----------


## Piersd

wow, i barely get it at all, so i'd have to say.... 5-10&#37;?

----------


## Sonic Waffle

Around 10-20&#37;
Thank Matt for making this great website!
Thanks Matt! btw, thanks for unblocking my school ip!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ReidE96

10-30&#37;, depends on the time of day.

Although with this broken internet of mine it's more 60-80%, but then it just screws up everything.

----------


## Ballwinkle

65&#37;....hpe its gets fixed

----------


## sineater213

40&#37; sometimes even more

----------


## latruwski

In the evening and night (belgian time) i have MUCH MUCH server is busy sometimes... (a lot of players active)
so it depends on the time of the day  :Smile:

----------


## Matt

different timezones.. we got a lot aussies and europeans.

----------


## KuRIoS

damn aussies... damn europeans.... oh wait

----------


## Clain

Don't dis Aussies =(

----------


## Messages

It's like...

00:00 GMT -> 20:00 it's alright. But from 20:00 -> 00:00 it's instant busy.

And something that is even more annoying is to get a white screen due to busy. Just a blank screen.

----------


## sorvad

Mine is down on about 2% now, haven't got it for a loooong time...

----------


## arcimagess

Only around 10% i'd say... and thats around 7-10.

----------


## Unholyshaman

ALOT:/ imo 60%

----------


## Deciphyr

About 20% of the time i try to visit.

//Decipicator

----------


## Stinja1

~25% maybe
i hate it  :Frown:

----------


## Matt

u seriously still get it? wtf??? we fixed the servers..

----------


## Viter

im never getting it...

----------


## Matador

Around 40&#37; when I'm not logged in.
If I'm logged in I never get it.

So start contributing!!1

----------


## EliMob441

I never got it since new servers

----------


## Phygar

I'm not getting it if I'm logged in. If I'm logged in there's never any lag. Never the message either.

----------


## Shinyshoes

havent gotten it since the fix.

----------


## SacredKnight

I dont get it anymore

----------

